
The Data Journalism Handbook - rkda
http://datajournalismhandbook.org/
======
ritchiea
Slightly off topic, but anyone else find news organizations completely
disingenuous and opaque about their interest in incorporating developers into
the newsroom and about their hiring practices? People complain about SV/tech
company hiring practices, but at least it's easy to get in touch with someone
and get the process started.

In my experience news organizations claim to always be hiring & to have
trouble finding developers but it's impossible to get anyone to actually speak
with you about open positions or what kind of background a news org looks for
in devs. I regularly attend the hacks & hackers data journalism meetup in New
York and I've met other devs who have told me they have the same experience.
And these are experts with portfolio projects easily making 100k+ knowing that
they are going to take a pay cut to move into the news industry. Yet the news
industry cries out that there is a lack of talent. It blows my mind.

Someone in tech needs to start a modern news agency without all the horrible
institutional inertia possessed by companies like the New York Times and take
advantage of all the talent out there looking to do something more meaningful
than ecommerce apps. Because news agencies are behind the times and not taking
advantage of the talent that is dying to make an impact.

~~~
webjournalist
Hi, I'm on the board of the Online News Association, participant of Hacks &
Hackers in LA, attendee of IRE_NICAR... I am more than happy to help connect
you to people on NY or elsewhere. The news industry, like other industries,
needs engaged developers. Happy to chat: @webjournalist

UPDATE: I _think_ you and I met at SXSW... I introduced you to a couple of
people. We never heard from you. Happy to reconnect again.

------
theg2
Thanks, as a developer working at a news organization, it's always great to
see this kind of stuff.

------
bradleysmith
thanks for sharing! immediately engaging writing with timely and relevant
information from the the very beginning, will enjoy reading through this.

~~~
emrgx
If you like the data journalism handbook you might like this list I put
together:
[http://thedata.directory/resources/](http://thedata.directory/resources/)

~~~
bradleysmith
thanks for this, its a great resource. I'll be shaeing it around the office

~~~
emrgx
Glad you like it. I will keep expanding upon it and keep it updated.

